# Bye-Bye Christmas Candle...



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Was so boooring!









Now it's so spooooky!









Just going to add a little webbing and moss for interest, and then I'll be done... unless you guys have suggestions. Let me know! Thanks


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Your version is SUCH an improvement from the original.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Way to recycle there Night Owl. Looks great.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Freaking AWESOME! I so have to get one of those and do that....


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks! I decided to put paper mache over the whole thing to cover up the Christmas detail, dripped some glue to make the wax drippings, and painted it. Didn't take long at all. Best part is I only paid 99 cents for the thing at Salvation Army! *happy dance*


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

very nice, great idea !!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks great ...good idea


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

At last, a good use for Christmas decorations. Looks good.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks great!!!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

That looks fantastic. Wonderful job!


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks again! I was about to get carried away, and start shading and embellishing... then I came to my senses and said to myself, "It's gonna be dark, ya' dork-ass!" 

I'm not overly ambitious, ya'll. I have one more of these candelabras to do, and then it's on to the next relatively small project of mine. That's just how I roll...


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

Really Beautiful!

I have to make these now...


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Did this one today... It was really fun, and thankfully I had a little more time to spend on it.


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

Hey your playing tricks on us, these are different pictures from last night. Either that or I'm losing my mind. Yeah, thats probably it. :jol:


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

I added the skeletons, and decided to re-post the pics. Too lazy to make a new thread. Sorry for any confusion... and no, you're not crazy. I think? Right?


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

OK... sans skelly. Hah!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Fantastic job on those!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Never would have thought to do that in a million years. Nice.


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

Man those are awesome. I am going to have to make me some as that is exactly what I am needing. I have tons of those things and I don't use them anymore. Also I see them on sale after Christmas for dirt cheap so I might pick up some more this year.

Good job!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Thats too cool!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice re-do Night Owl


----------

